# Vacation



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Hello,

I was curious as to what some of you have come up with to feed your darts while away on vacation. 



-Richard


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

It depends on how long you are gone. I can leave for a weekend and just feed my frogs a lot with no problems. Now I have heard of others usesing small ff cultures in the tanks to last a few days.




tuthelimit said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was curious as to what some of you have come up with to feed your darts while away on vacation.
> 
> ...


----------



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah, I've done the small culture before, but wasn't very happy with the result. I left the frogs for about 9 days.

It does seem to be the only option. I definatly don't trust the neighbors! lol. 

Thank though Kyle!

-Richard


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I use cultures in the tank. I buy the cultures from PetCo for flies to start cultures. Do not use these cultures. For me they do not produce a lot of flies. I only use the cups. I seem to have good production form the cups. After allow the two-three weeks for the cups to set-up I place a plastic sandwich bag over the top and rubber banded down. I then use a saftey pin and place a few holes in a few differant places big enough for flies to get out but to keep frogs out. This seems to work pretty good for me. 
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2004)

This is also the question I was just going to post. I will be gone for 7 days and was wondering how many cultures I would need to put in the tanks. One is a 20g high with 4 frogs and the other is a 58g with 9 frogs. None of the frogs are adults yet. I have the cups from PetCo and I also have short deli cups. Would one be better than the other?
I don't want them to run out but I down want them to be over run either.
Also, what is a good way to clean the PetCo cups? Can you use a little bleach to make sure that they get very clean?
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Rhonda


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I use dawn Dish soap. I good cleaning mix for animal cages and other related materials [NOT AMPHIBIAN TANKS OR MATERIALS (culture cups ok)] Is 1 cup of bleach, 1 teaspoon of dish soap, and a gallon of water. On the culture issue I am not sure I would say 2-3 for a 20H and around 8-10 for the 58Gallon, but I am not sure. How old are your frogs? What size?
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks Jason,
I am using the Dawn.
Mine are all between 5-7 months old. Are you talking about the small cups from PetCo or the deli cups?
I was going to use the short stumpy deli cups I had but there is just not enough room to even get the ff in there without them all hopping right back out. I thought that I would use the 32 oz cups. How many of those would you recommend?
Thanks
Rhonda


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I was talking about the Petco Cups. You will need a lot in the 58 gallon.
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok thanks.
How many 32 ounce deli cups would you recommend?
Rhonda


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I would say around around the same number. I woiuld place 2 in the 20H and 8 in the 58 gallon. I have left my frogs for 7 days but I do not have a tanke larger than a 37 gallon for Darts. The tricky part is how many flies are going to wander in the 58 gallon. I will say that this is my educated guess.
Later and Happy Frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

*are "fumes" dangerous?*

I was wondering if the fumes / odor off the cultures can be harmful to the frogs, especially if you ever use lots of baker's yeast. I only use brewer's, but was wondering if the humidity and heat from the tank can foul the vacation cultures and the fumes can harm the frogs.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

The cultures will be fine if the temperature stays ideal for the frogs. The smell should not be an issue either. Just make sure that the cultures are opaque so the frogs do not get nose abraisions from tying to go thru the sides of the culture. 
Keep in mind the room temp too, I did not notice when you were going on vacation but this time of the year the temperature swing in a week can be 30 degrees or more in some places. A few days of 90+ temps in the tank can do more harm than a day or 2 without food. 
Ed


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

To 'fix' temperature swings in our house we have a programmable thermostat that will kick the ac or heater on as needed. They are fairly inexpensive (maybe $50-60) and can be installed quickly and easily with very few tools. The thermostat makes me more comfortable when we are out of town especially in the spring or fall when the temp. swings are greatest.

Unfortunately with all the little ones we end up hiring someone to come in and care for our collection if we leave for more than a night or two  . The breeders do fine with being fed heavily before we leave but the little froglets need a little more attention. Plus the eggs and tads need cared for as well..........(We don't really leave for vacation because of it :? .)


----------

